# Peter Jordan



## chris8527 (Jul 26, 2008)

Looking for anyone who may have sailed with my brother, Peter Jordan, in the 1970's and possibly 1980's.

He was a Marconi R.O. and served in Ben Line, UK east coast colliers and English channel ferries. 

He continued working for Marconi in East Ham when he came ashore.

He passed away in 2015 and little is known of his approximately 10-year sea-going career.

Chris


----------



## Kevin Todd (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Chris,
I sailed with a Peter Jordan on the Gowanbank in 1976, during my time with Bank Line. He was the Radio Officer (Marconi man). I attach a photo, taken during the trip. Given your posting, I kind of hope this isn't him! I remember him well, a great guy from somewhere down south. Whether or not this is your brother, sorry to hear the news of his passing.


----------



## chris8527 (Jul 26, 2008)

Kevin Todd said:


> Hi Chris,
> I sailed with a Peter Jordan on the Gowanbank in 1976, during my time with Bank Line. He was the Radio Officer (Marconi man). I attach a photo, taken during the trip. Given your posting, I kind of hope this isn't him! I remember him well, a great guy from somewhere down south. Whether or not this is your brother, sorry to hear the news of his passing.


Hi Kevin,

yes, that's Pete, last photo on top row. He died last year on his 62nd. birthday. I only have one other photo of him, I think. If you can recall any stories about him during his time on the GowanBank, maybe you could PM me. In any case, many thanks.

Chris


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

Kevin Todd said:


> Hi Chris,
> I sailed with a Peter Jordan on the Gowanbank in 1976, during my time with Bank Line. He was the Radio Officer (Marconi man). I attach a photo, taken during the trip. Given your posting, I kind of hope this isn't him! I remember him well, a great guy from somewhere down south. Whether or not this is your brother, sorry to hear the news of his passing.


Kevin,

Could you put names to the 6 people in the photos. The 4 ringer looks familiar and the one to his right (as you face the photos) was a Mate with BL but I don't remember his name - I sailed with him on Corabank in 1975 when I was 2nd mate. Barr rings a bell. Bottom left and middle - Lee and his wife maybe? Took over from him, if it is Lee, as Mate on Birchbank in 1977.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kevin Todd (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello again,
The photos show the following:-

Back row l-r:
Master Peter Ireland, Mate Ken Barr & Sparks Peter Jordan.

Front l-r:
2nd Mate Andy Lees, his New Zealand wife Anna & 3rd Mate John Mycock.

This photo, plus 2 others featuring the Gowanbank mob of 1976 (or most of 'em anyway), can be found on p11 of the "Shipmates Onboard / Life Onboard" section of photo galleries, on the BL Nostalgia site. 

You and I exchanged messages in July 2015. If memory serves, you sailed with Peter Ireland at some stage. He's passed unfortunately, a good guy. And I think I'm right in saying that Ken Barr was later a Master in Bank Line. The other thing I remember is that you did indeed take over from Andy Lees on the Birchbank, pointing out that you inherited some "interesting paraphernalia" from them!!! Might be a good idea to keep the details to yourself!

All the best.
Kevin


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

Kevin Todd said:


> Hello again,
> The photos show the following:-
> 
> Back row l-r:
> ...



Kevin,

Your memory is obviously better than mine. Have checked the other posts and you're absolutely correct.

I did sail with Peter Ireland on Troutbank in 1981 and I knew the face was familiar but couldn't recall the name! It was Kenny Barr on Corabank when I was 2nd mate but I didn't know he'd got a masters job; I thought he'd left and gone to Mobil. I won't comment on Andy Lees suffice to say that once again I thought I recognised the photos but not the names.

As an aside I worked with a "Peter Jordan" when at the UKHO, he was a retired RN officer. He sadly passed away in a boating accident just as he was planning his full retirement. You never know what's around the corner.

Thanks for names though. (Thumb)


----------

